# CALIFORNIA FIRES: let us know if you are OK?



## creativeforge (Oct 29, 2019)

Hello Californians, let us know if you are OK? I haven't heard from one of you in a while and wonder how many are affected.

Hope you're all OK, though...

Andre


----------



## BlackDorito (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks for your concern. Here in NorCal (SF Bay Area), all counties have been hit with planned power outages to reduce fire risk. Those folks, including most of my family, have no internet, so you may not hear much. There are several actual fires, including the largest - Kincade - in Sonoma County. My impression (in the South Bay area) is that people are hunkering down in an orderly fashion waiting for the Tues-Thurs planned shutdown this week. Sonoma is being evacuated.


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 29, 2019)

KINCADE FIRE MAP (click on map to view updates)


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 29, 2019)

GETTY FIRE MAP (click on map to view updates)


----------



## gregjazz (Nov 1, 2019)

We just made it home safely. Being without electricity made being evacuated a lot more difficult than during the 2017 Tubbs fire, though thank goodness the firefighters were able to keep the fire at bay.


----------



## jason.d (Nov 2, 2019)

I heard the Getty Center fire started from a tree hitting a power line. I crossed through the 405 about an hour before the fire started. Talk about some luck.

Hope everyone else is doing okay!!


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 2, 2019)

gregjazz said:


> We just made it home safely. Being without electricity made being evacuated a lot more difficult than during the 2017 Tubbs fire, though thank goodness the firefighters were able to keep the fire at bay.



Good to hear! Thanks for letting us know. No power means going back to simpler means of survival. Did you think your home would be lost? Did the flames travel that far? 

And yes, those firefighters sure are made of determination and courage, every time I see them on the news or in photos, I always find it humbling and inspiring. 

Welcome back...


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 2, 2019)

jason.d said:


> I heard the Getty Center fire started from a tree hitting a power line. I crossed through the 405 about an hour before the fire started. Talk about some luck.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing okay!!



That's the story I heard for that one. Close call! Not sure about Kincade, though. Chain reaction?


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 2, 2019)

My family in SoCal has been lucky again, my Rhonert Park/Santa Rosa family relocated to Healdsburg where they jokingly claim the floods and fire chased them.
They're fine but frustrated that last century technology stays in place after decades of destruction.


----------



## gregjazz (Nov 2, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> Did you think your home would be lost? Did the flames travel that far?


The fire in 2017 reached about a mile away from our house AND right across the street from my office. This time everyone was more prepared, since the evacuation warning gave us plenty of time to pack, gather important paperwork, etc. (instead of being evacuated at 1:30 am like last time!). But I was still pretty concerned for my house, since the winds kicked back up on the weekend, driving the fire south towards Windsor/Santa Rosa. They held the fire off about a mile away from our home.

We're very fortunate for the quick response from fire departments all over CA as well as from out-of-state. Those first responders are heroes!


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 3, 2019)

I send my best wishes to everyone affected and deeply hope everyone stays safe!

On a much less important but not inconsiderable note-it all makes the case for offsite backup.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 3, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> I send my best wishes to everyone affected and deeply hope everyone stays safe!
> 
> On a much less important but not inconsiderable note-it all makes the case for offsite backup.



A very fair point and vital habit...


----------

